# plants have stopped growing...help please



## gft1000 (12 mo ago)

hi, new to forum and need some help. 20 gallon tank with 7 danios, 5 cories and 2 shrimp. planted with some limno, bacopa, and java moss. tank has been going for almost 2 years. added the live plants about a year ago. plants were doing great. but over the last couple of months really noticed that they've stopped growing. the limno needed trimming a few inches every week, and they've basically stopped. the bacopa is really leggy with very little growth. don't seem to be super healthy. java moss seems to be ok. don't use C02, clean it every couple of weeks (about 4 gallons removed). the tank lid light (stock white led with night function) has been the main light source. 
last checked ph was 7, ammonia was 0, nitrite was 0, nitrate was 30-40. some diatoms in the tank, and on plants, but doesn't appear to be a major outbreak. thoughts?
would really appreciate some insights.
thanks!


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

gft1000 said:


> hi, new to forum and need some help. 20 gallon tank with 7 danios, 5 cories and 2 shrimp. planted with some limno, bacopa, and java moss. tank has been going for almost 2 years. added the live plants about a year ago. plants were doing great. but over the last couple of months really noticed that they've stopped growing. the limno needed trimming a few inches every week, and they've basically stopped. the bacopa is really leggy with very little growth. don't seem to be super healthy. java moss seems to be ok. don't use C02, clean it every couple of weeks (about 4 gallons removed). the tank lid light (stock white led with night function) has been the main light source.
> last checked ph was 7, ammonia was 0, nitrite was 0, nitrate was 30-40. some diatoms in the tank, and on plants, but doesn't appear to be a major outbreak. thoughts?
> would really appreciate some insights.
> thanks!


Hi,
Sorry there hasn't been a response before now. 
Leggy growth indicates low light levels. FWIW, Co2 not required for your plants. Replace lighting and add root tabs. Not sure what your substrate is? Not sure what your filtration is. Are you lightly or heavily planted? Even though you are lightly stocked for a 20 gallon, it would be of benefit to do scheduled weekly water changes of 25%. A cheap lighting option is a clip light with plant lightbulb-you can get them at homedepot and cantire


https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/noma-full-spectrum-led-grow-bulb


HTH.


----------

